# Good source for EP4200 cells



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking for places that have these in stock 4 and 6 cell.

No looking for who is better and that old song - post it somewhere else. These are hard to come by right now and would like to find the leads to get some ASAP.

Any help would be appreciated.

Not looking for IB cells so save the key strokes.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can get them from Power Push - www.teampowerpush.com

They are not on his web site yet (my fault) but if you call him he has them in stock.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I will have to check him out.

Normally he is higher priced than everyone else but will see what he has.

Never ran his stuff before.

Thansk Hankster and MuchoMadness


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

pro match

power push cells are awesome and tony has been around for a long,long time.

EA motor sports also has ep 4200's right now.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had excellent results with my ProMatch EP4200's.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tony's (Team Power Push) web site has been updated with his EP4600 cells. Sorry, no EP4200 cells, he just matching 4600s.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Last weekend at the track we heard that 4200s are not being shipped to the US anymore. Has anyone else heard anything on this?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I believe the IB's are the cells not being shipped (The SHIP must have BLOWN UP)


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

swtour said:


> I believe the IB's are the cells not being shipped (The SHIP must have BLOWN UP)


I see. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

hefty cells thru lefthander rc or rematch cells are great


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Last weekend at the track we heard that 4200s are not being shipped to the US anymore. Has anyone else heard anything on this?


Yes this is true due to them blowing up everywhere, they(IB) recognize it and are working on a new cell, I was told release date of mid Nov. Ep has several cells out, 4200 which will be fazed out eventualy, 4500 and a 4600. 4600's are in most of the matchers hands and should be out for public to buy. I will receive mine this week. The only problem like we encountered last year is are they legal? not right now but I am sure at some point there will be once again no choice but to legalize them for races or local tracks will allow them just because they can sell them and we the racers pretty much demand the latest and greatest, LHS would lose out if they didnt offer it,because people will just go elsewhere to get them.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I found a place selling matched 4600's for a good price and might go with them since I want ep cells and not ib's.

Hope to order a few packs this week. Where I run I do not think it is a big deal on the batteries except for running lipo. I will be running stock so they do not allow lipo pr else I would run it in my tc.

Will keep hunting around - thanks for the inputs guys.

Have to see if EA or Hurricane have any in stock.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

OvalTrucker said:


> I've had excellent results with my ProMatch EP4200's.


I agree 100 %

The only way to fly !!

Too many tracks aren't even allowing 4600's this season , maybe a select 
handfull of mod. guys.


----------



## renracer (Sep 4, 2006)

*Power Push Cells*

Tony has great cell's he has been around for many years and has always had great stuff
:thumbsup:


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I will have to get 4200's based on the Midwest Requirements for stock racing - 4300 is the max and I am not bothering buying 4300's - not impressed with them.

I have been checking around and found a few good suppliers - just have to commit. Ran IB4200's from promatch last year and they died on my after a while but bought some bulk EP4200 when they came out and matched myself and they are still going strong.

Tony does have good batteries - ran a few guys packs just a little salty plus he is only 4600 right now which does me no good for the race I am going to goto.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

What about the Elite 4000's and 3600's? I hear they have decent voltages for stock racing. I also know there is Tenergy 4500's and 4200's but I have not heard any thing about them except they exist.

With many tracks having 4200's as the limit EP4200's may be hard to find with many commonsense racers switching over from IB4200's. 

I for one am in the market for buying six new packs so I may have to act fast to get my order in. I may do things differently with these cells and invest in the Tekin Battery nurse and some smart trays. I have several integy trays and one DPD. The DPD is great, just hard to get all eight packs through fast.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Give it a week or so and most of the top matchers will have the EP cells
available , EP isn't ready to give up on the 4200 cell quite yet. :thumbsup: 

As far as a good IB ? Don't have a clue


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

OvalTrucker said:


> I've had excellent results with my ProMatch EP4200's.



Same here :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

trailranger said:


> What about the Elite 4000's and 3600's? I hear they have decent voltages for stock racing. I also know there is Tenergy 4500's and 4200's but I have not heard any thing about them except they exist.
> 
> With many tracks having 4200's as the limit EP4200's may be hard to find with many commonsense racers switching over from IB4200's.
> 
> I for one am in the market for buying six new packs so I may have to act fast to get my order in. I may do things differently with these cells and invest in the Tekin Battery nurse and some smart trays. I have several integy trays and one DPD. The DPD is great, just hard to get all eight packs through fast.


With the Elites , which are not matched , you probably get what you pay for, a good back yard battery for your E-max.
Patience ,,,,,,,,,,,There's a few EP's available and many more coming.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I hear rumors of a good wave of new 4200's coming out soon with better numbers and realiability from a bunch of different sources.

Just have to see.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The biggest thing is reliability !
The current amp flow and voltage is plenty , they just have to be far less sensitive to an exact regiment and short life.

We've been pounding some Ep's to make them fail and so far they just keep
putting out very consistent #'s.
Run the same pack all night and their just as fast in the feature !
Try that with a Blue cell.
Like I commented in another thread , we've left them in a 0-30 tray for an hour and saw no difference .


----------



## RC4less (Oct 9, 2001)

*EP 4600's ROAR APPROVED*



omnis85 said:


> Yes this is true due to them blowing up everywhere, they(IB) recognize it and are working on a new cell, I was told release date of mid Nov. Ep has several cells out, 4200 which will be fazed out eventualy, 4500 and a 4600. 4600's are in most of the matchers hands and should be out for public to buy. I will receive mine this week. The only problem like we encountered last year is are they legal? not right now but I am sure at some point there will be once again no choice but to legalize them for races or local tracks will allow them just because they can sell them and we the racers pretty much demand the latest and greatest, LHS would lose out if they didnt offer it,because people will just go elsewhere to get them.


The EP4600's have been ROAR approved and are listed on their approved battery list. http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/sbattery.php

Bt


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

ok WHO has them BRUCE


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I seen Tem Kwik had them, Express motorsports, not sure if EA has any in stock.

I am jumping to lipo so I wont need them for offroad or onroad for what I am going to run.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Just because ROAR approved them should mean nothing to you mid-west racers , stay with your current rules at least untill next year and you'll have 
more happy racers than not .

Not just the mid-west but any track that has current battery rules in effect.

We all ran great with 3300's , why 4600's ? , talk about a marketing numbers
game !!!!!! It's really quite a Joke to this hobby .

We have a track record " done by a da_ _ good driver " that was running
2400 sanyo nicads.

Stop and think about ,,,,, local track owners


----------

